# Vintage motor maintenance



## cprib (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi. I have a circa 1968 AHM FM C-liner diesel locomotive with a 5 pole motor(?) - learning the lingo! - and wanted to know, what are the basics to maintain this old unit?
I briefly got it running last winter but it operates a little choppy, meaning it's not running as smooth as I want it to. Since last winter, it was the first time I had it running since the early 80's and it was stored in my mom's attic!
Can anyone provide me the best advice to bring life back to this classic of mine so that I can continue the memories for my son like my dad did for me?
Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A five pole motor should provide a smooth ride. The best thing to do is keep it clean and oiled . Use it frequently. Attic storage is out because of the temperature extremes. Be careful when cleaning it. I have an engine that had small ball bearings. They are hard to find if lost.. Care for all the elctrical contacts. Rails, wheels, wipers,etc.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP,

I don't know anything about that vintage 5-pole motor, but T-Man is right ... cleaning and running are key.

My only two cents I'll throw in is that I've really have good success using "Goo Gone" for cleaning gunk out of motors. It degreases quite well, but is very friendly on paint, wires, etc. Use with lots of Q-tips, pipe cleaners, etc.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## cprib (Oct 22, 2010)

I guess there's nothing better than old fashioned "elbow grease
" to get the job done. I will practice what you guys preach!
Thank you for the sage advice!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have one of those. I have found that if it sits to long then it will run as you described. When you oil it remember to use the minimum amount possible. A little goes a long way. Make sure nothing gets on the track. If any does it will get on every wheel that hits it and spread everywhere.


----------



## cprib (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi. I'll have to do that. What type/brand of oil would you recommend for this set-up?
Thank you very much!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of varying opinions on that (for general Lionel motor lube). Lionel makes their own small tube of grease-like lubrication for gears and such. Some guys use lithium-based grease. Others caution that that can dry out over a long length of time. One veteran forum member highly recommends 5W-20 motor oil.


----------

